# Prayers Requested for my Gracie *Update 7-5 Post #127



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

My little girl is in the ICU at Purdue Univ. hospital right now. She has not been feeling well and seemed to be having a lot of pain. My vet had run bloodwork and done chest and abdominal x-rays and everything was normal. Checked her patellas and they were fine. Around 1 am Monday morning, she had a seizure like episode where she woke me up (she was in bed right beside me) screaming and when I picked her up she was limp, lifeless and unresponsive. I thought she was gone. I tried to stand her up and she just flopped over. I picked her up again and lifted her up above my head, put her on the floor and she looked at me and wagged her tail. I rushed her to ER and they and my regular vet referred her to Purdue for a neurological work-up. At this point, we don't know if this was a seizure or some sort of heart arrythmeia perhaps caused by the pain. She had another episode like this while in the ICU last night. She did eat for them today when they hand fed her, but as I had told them, she won't bend her head to eat or drink from a bowl. Today they are going to do an x-ray of her neck, as that is where the pain appears to be, and then will do an MRI of her brain and a spinal tap if they see nothing on the x-ray. Right now, the differentials are a pinched nerve or something like that, or something neurological such as meningitis or even GME. Please keep her in your prayers that it is not serious and can be easily treated. I'm really scared right now.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, LoriJo. I just met her a few weeks ago, and now she's sick and in ICU... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I really hope she pulls through and they figure out what's wrong. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh - I'm so sorry! I know how scared you must be. Praying hard for sweet Gracie.
Please keep us updated as you are able.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of love and prayers for a quick diagnosis with an easy fix. rayer:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hugs for you & Gracie :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

rayer: rayer: I am so sorry poor little Gracie is having problems, I will definately be saying prayers for such a sweet little girl. rayer: rayer: and also prayers for you as well.

Hugs and more prayers, :grouphug: 
Lucy


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG... Lori I am so sorry little Miss Gracie isn't feeling well. I hope it is only a pinched nerve and all will be well over a short time. While I was reading your description of her, I immediately thought of my sweet Katie (RIP). She did and acted the exact same way once and it turned out to be a pinched nerve in her neck. I know how worried you are right now. Sending tons of prayers and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope they can figure out what's going on and can make her better! rayer: are on the way for sweet Gracie! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry for what's going on with Gracie. I hope and pray that it is something very benign and easily fixable. My heart goes out to you and Gracie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am SO sorry.
Sending prayers, great thoughts, lots of love and rainbows!
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg i am so sorry. i hope she is well soon! 

i will keep her and you in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How awful!! Poor Gracie! I will pray the vets can quickly find the problem and help her. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LoriJo, Deb told me about what's going on with sweet Gracie the other day and I've been praying for both her and you. The unknown is just the worst. It's so frustrating not knowing what it is they are dealing with. Have you talked to Dr. Jamie? She's got a spinal issue going on with her Parker and may be of some assistance.

I'm glad you shared here on SM. I believe in the power of prayer and the more people praying the better. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Gracie returns to her old self quickly. She's in my prayers.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry  i hope she gets better real soon - we will say some prayers for her too -hang in there


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry...lots of prayers for sweet Gracie rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg, im so sorry... i hope they figure out what is wrong with her soon and she'll get fixed up quickly.... i know you must be so worried... ill be praying for good news soon


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon Gracie. So sorry that you are going thru this...I hope she is better soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Gracie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

So sorry sending prayers and :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I hope the vets can find the problem quickly & get her all better. Best wishes,hugs & many prayers for little Gracie rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers for sweet Gracie :grouphug: when you mentioned her looking at you and wagging her tail, it just made me burst with tears of joy! I hope she is alright


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry, Lorijo, that you and your little beauty are going through this. Prayers and good thoughts will be non stop for you both.
xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive energy for Gracie.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Heavenly Father, you are the all knowing God, you delight in our coming to you with praise and with our prayers. Lord I lift little Gracie to you, you know exactly what is going on in her little body,Lord I ask that you would give wisdom to the doctors, help them to determine what is causing this. I ask Lord for your touch of healing over this little one. I also lift LoriJo to you, bring comfort to her and a peace that passes all understanding. I believe you delight in answering our prayers, Thank you in advance for healing Gracie. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry Gracie isn't feeling well, but she couldn't be in a better place to figure out what is causing her symptoms.

I will keep her in my prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I am so very sorry and not usually someone who prays - never know what to say. But thanks to Matilda's Mommy, I do now and you can be sure I will repeat those words over and over. Don't forget to take care of yourself too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you & Gracie.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

rayer: :heart: rayer: 

Hope Gracie feels all better soon!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Gracie.

Cathy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

count me in for prayers for Little Gracie.... i hope this turns out to be something easily fixable and she is back to her regular self soooooooooooooooon.

xoxoxoxoxo,
am & the buttercup


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers, positive thoughts and hugs from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Lori Jo, you have no idea how saddened I am by this. Not your poor sweet Gracie! Please keep us updated *hugs you*


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

rayer: Hope Gracie will pull through this just fine! :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Poor baby..... I hope they find something out soon. 
Sending positive thought your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry about little Gracie's problems. One thing, for sure.. she is in a fantastic place to find and fix the issue! praying there is an 'easy-fix' solution and your little girl will be feeling better real soon!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*(((((((Lori Jo and Gracie))))))))))* 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers. They did the MRI and spinal tap and she is awake from anesthesia, but I don't have any results yet.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lori Jo, I'm so sorry little Gracie isn't feeling well. I do hope it is something that isn't serious and easy to fix. Please keep us updated. Big hugs to you and your little princess. How is Lexi doing without her sister? Give her some love from me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... i'm so sorry to hear this bad news... I will be praying that the doctors get to the root of the prob asap and its nothing serious!! rayer: rayer: I am trying to make a decision for my own kodie to have an MRI as well for neurologic issues... let us know if the MRI was helpful for some answers. Hang in there... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry Gracie is not well...  I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Just now reading this...  I am so sorry about little Gracie. We will pray so hard for her and send lots of good thoughts. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please let us know as soon as you find something out... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am glad she did well with her procedures. Hopefully they will have a good answer soon and she will be on her way to recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That sounds hopeful that the procedures are done and she is awake and doing well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lori Jo, I'm so sorry to hear that your sweet lil Gracie is having issues. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. I'm praying that the fix will be an easy one. hugs


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Lori Jo...I am sooo sorry Gracie is having these problems...you have her at the best place possible...Purdue has an incredible facility to take care of our babies...I will be praying extra hard for you and Gracie...this is the last thing you need to deal with...hugs...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Sending prayers Gracie's way.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am just seeing this - I really hope that things go well for Gracie. I am keeping you and she in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers for Gracie and her mommy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry to hear this...if it is GME it is not a death sentence...do let us know b/c the vet in boston is the one to contact that can get her on the right treatment. i treated a malt with gme and she is now in remission and off all meds.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I received the results back from Purdue. There are no lesions in her brain, thank goodness, but there is a bright spot on her spinal cord and a lot of cells in the spinal fluid. She said that the cells were indicative of an infectious disease, possible tick-bourne, parasitic or fungal. She said that GME cannot be completely ruled out, but it is not at the top of her differential list right now. They are starting treatment with 2 antibiotics and I can bring her home tomorrow evening. I'm praying that she feels better soon and has no more seizures.

Thank you all so much for the prayers and support.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Hang in there. I do believe in the power of prayer. And there is tons of support here and lots of prayers being said for Gracie. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry this is happening with Gracie. I will be keeping her in my prayers for sure. I know she's getting the best care possible. I pray the antibiotics help with this and she starts feeling better. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor Gracie :wub: - so sorry she's going through this. Hope the antibiotics work and she'll be all better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

At least it sounds like something that is treatable. Thank God! Hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick and Gracie will be on her way to a complete recovery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Poor Gracie, I am so sorry to read that she has taken ill suddenly! I will pray for your baby and please keep us informed~


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for updating. We'll be praying that the doctor is able to get to the bottom of this, and that it is not anything serious. I hope the meds work quickly and that Gracie will be feeling great in no time. Will be looking for another update. Gentle hugs to sweet Gracie!

Please feel better soon, Gracie ... and no more seizures!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lori, I am just reading this now. I am so sorry you and Gracie are going through this. However, it does sound as though Gracie is getting the best of care ... and, the outcome does sound hopeful.

I can only imagine how frightened you were when Gracie had the seizure and was so limp. My heart goes out to you.

You and Gracie will be in my prayers, for sure.

And, I will be checking in for an update. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's encouraging that they think it's something treatable. I am so glad she can come home tomorrow.

I will continue to pray for Gracie.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

More prayers for sweet Gracie. Please get well soon!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's so encouraging, Lorijo!!! I bet you can't wait until your baby girl is back in your arms. Again, prayers will be non-stop.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be keeping those prayers going out for little Gracie that the meds will do the trick and she will have complete recovery!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping and praying that the antibiotics clear up the problem. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I will continue to keep Gracie in my prayers rayer: I'm glad they found some answers through the testing and it looks really positive! I'm so relieved you will be able to take your baby home soon... hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That report sounds promising....I hope the antibiotics help Gracie feel better soon. Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Gracie.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

glad to hear that things look like they are going to be ok and that Gracie will be coming home. I will continue to keep her in my thoughts to ensure that she (and you) are supported while she heals.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so sorry! It sounds like she's getting the best care and will be back home soon. I hope the antibiotics work and she's a 100% in no time. 
I'll be praying for you and Gracie.
Hugs to you both. :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

The vet student called me this morning and Gracie did not have any seizures last night. She said that this morning she seemed bettr and was bright and alert and wagged her tail at her when she came into the room. She did eat last night and this morning when they hand fed her. She is getting 2 antibiotics and pain meds right now. I should be able to pick her up at 5 today.

I can't thank you all enough for your prayers for my baby! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Lori what a great report! You have got to be feeling so encouraged at this point. Continued prayers for her continued recovery. Please continue to give us updates. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is wonderful news!!! I hope she continues to recover. :grouphug: I bet you can't wait to see that wagging tail!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

GRACIE IS COMING HOME!!!!!!!!!!! 

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

That is GREAT news!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That's wonderful news. :chili: :chili: :chili: But, have they been able to identify what the problem is?

Continuing to send prayers and hugs your way for Gracie to have a full recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

great news! i'm so glad she's coming home :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's great news!!! I hope she'll be well soon!!! rayer:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 11 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789146


> That's wonderful news. :chili: :chili: :chili: But, have they been able to identify what the problem is?[/B]


They are pretty sure that the cells in her spinal fluid are from an infectious disease (tick, parasitic, fungal). They will have to get the results back from the infectious disease panel though before they can 100% confirm that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Gracie is doing better and that you will be able to bring her home tonight. :aktion033: :aktion033: I will continue to keep Gracie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Jun 10 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788439


> My little girl is in the ICU at Purdue Univ. hospital right now. She has not been feeling well and seemed to be having a lot of pain. My vet had run bloodwork and done chest and abdominal x-rays and everything was normal. Checked her patellas and they were fine. Around 1 am Monday morning, she had a seizure like episode where she woke me up (she was in bed right beside me) screaming and when I picked her up she was limp, lifeless and unresponsive. I thought she was gone. I tried to stand her up and she just flopped over. I picked her up again and lifted her up above my head, put her on the floor and she looked at me and wagged her tail. I rushed her to ER and they and my regular vet referred her to Purdue for a neurological work-up. At this point, we don't know if this was a seizure or some sort of heart arrythmeia perhaps caused by the pain. She had another episode like this while in the ICU last night. She did eat for them today when they hand fed her, but as I had told them, she won't bend her head to eat or drink from a bowl. Today they are going to do an x-ray of her neck, as that is where the pain appears to be, and then will do an MRI of her brain and a spinal tap if they see nothing on the x-ray. Right now, the differentials are a pinched nerve or something like that, or something neurological such as meningitis or even GME. Please keep her in your prayers that it is not serious and can be easily treated. I'm really scared right now.[/B]


((((Lori&Gracie)))))) We are sending tons of positive thoughts your way. I know this has been a difficult few days for both of you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is wonderful news! :cheer: Sending big hugs to you and Gracie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh gosh, I am so happy to hear that she is feeling better and coming home~~Such wonderful news, give her lots of love and kisses from Dianne and CeeCee and Rain!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I'm so sorry I missed this thread. :grouphug:

I'm relieved to hear that Gracie will be in your arms soon. 

Poor baby. I hope those seizures never return! rayer:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread yesterday.. but I'm so glad Gracie is feeling better. Hugs and prayers for continued improvement and that she is back to her happy healthy self soon.

Leslie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh what FANTASTIC news!!! I know you will be thrilled to have your little Gracie back home with you. {{Hugs}}


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: SO SO happy to hear this news!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Im just seeing this post now......what a terrifying few days you must have been through. Jeez, maybe Gracie is even home by now. I hope she's feeling better and stays that way now.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats great news!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see how it's going with her at home. I know I would want her home but also be a bit nervous. Hope you are able to relax and snuggle with her and totally enjoy having her home with you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad they are narrowing down the cause - poor baby -- I am praying for continued success for her  so glad she is home now


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Gracie is doing better.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 11 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789474


> Just checking in to see how it's going with her at home. I know I would want her home but also be a bit nervous. Hope you are able to relax and snuggle with her and totally enjoy having her home with you.[/B]


That's me, too. I told the vet today that I'm so happy to have her home, but it's also scary. I'm praying that she has a good night! She's already not happy with me for all of the meds I keep giving her. :-(


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm glad she's home with you. Thoughts, and prayers, are continuing ~ :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

LoriJo...I am soooo glad your sweet baby is home....hope she has sweet dreams tonight and rests well....keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad she is home and feeling better! which meds is she on?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just reading this. Sorry you and Gracie are going through all this but glad they may have a handle on it now. hugs and prayers. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on little Gracie...praying all is going well!!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 11 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789570


> im glad she is home and feeling better! which meds is she on?[/B]


Right now they have her on 1ML of doxycycline twice a day; 2 ML of clindamycin 3 times per day, 1 ML of tramadol 3 times a day and 1 ML of panacur once per day for 3 days.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How is she doing? Did she have a good night?


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 12 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789767


> How is she doing? Did she have a good night?[/B]


She had a pretty good night; no seizures, so I'm very thankful for that. I think she slept fairly well.

She seemed better last night than she did this morning, but maybe part of that is that she is tired/sleepy from the meds and from her stay in ICU. I couldn't get her to eat more than a few bites of food this morning and she didn't want to drink much either. I took her to my vet this morning to spend the day so she wouldn't be alone and they were going to try to get her to eat some more. She did eat pretty well for me last night though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking of Gracie and wondering how she is doing . . .


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry I missed this thread. I am happy that Gracie is home with you feeling better. I pray she continues to do well and the drs. get to the bottom of this so they can successfully treat Gracie. I know you must be so nervous. Maybe she isn't eating well due to all the meds? She and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I, too, hope Gracie is doing much better now and that this was just an isolated incident. I'm sending prayers for little Graciie! rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LoriJo,

I don't knwo how I missed this post. I am so sorry for all that you have been going through with Gracie. 

My heart just hurts for you. I had that experience with Cameo and seizures where when I picked her up I thought she was gone. It is the most terrible feeling. I hope they can find the answers to what is causing this for you. 

Hugs, :grouphug: 

Carina


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hoping that Miss Gracie continues to get better


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there are any updates on Gracie.

I hope she is continuing to improve and that the Vet is able to give you some definite answers. I will keep you both in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LoriJo, if you get a chance we'd love to hear how little Gracie is doing. I sure hope she is improving.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there is any recent updates on Gracie


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Jun 16 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792244


> Just checking in to see if there is any recent updates on Gracie[/B]


Thank you all so much for the continued prayers. I really do appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers.

I don't have much of an update yet. Gracie is still in quite a bit of pain and we are going to try to change her pain meds tomorrow. Some of her titers are starting to come in, but I don't have any results yet. Should be tomorrow. 

She has been barking at things and was digging in the blankets on the couch, so at least those are a couple of normal activities for her. I will update as soon as I know anything. Thank you all again for those prayers!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad she is home with Mommy....Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Lori Jo. I'll continue praying for Gracie. Hugs


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope she continues to improve. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Still praying for Gracie and checking in for further updates. I really hope you get some good news from the Vet today. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:'s to you both and Lexi too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update.

Continuing to send prayers for Gracie.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

still praying


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Adding my positive thoughts for (((((((((((Gracie and LoriJo.)))))))))))))))))) rayer: rayer: *


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still praying for Gracie. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in to see if any new updates on Gracie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Has anyone heard how Gracie is doing?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Checking on Gracie this morning..........Hope she is doing better!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 25 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796608


> Has anyone heard how Gracie is doing?[/B]


Thanks for asking about my girlie.  The vets started her on a course of Prednisone last week and she is doing much better now. She is still not completely back to normal, but she has tried to play with Lexi a couple of times this week. :chili: 

We still do not have a definitive diagnosis though.  The only thing that came back a little "off" (although not much) in her infectious disease titers was the toxoplasmosis titer. They are continuing to treat with the antibiotics (Doxycycline and Clindamycin) and will redo the toxo titer in about a week.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Jun 25 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796678


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 25 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796608





> Has anyone heard how Gracie is doing?[/B]


Thanks for asking about my girlie.  The vets started her on a course of Prednisone last week and she is doing much better now. She is still not completely back to normal, but she has tried to play with Lexi a couple of times this week. :chili: 

We still do not have a definitive diagnosis though.  The only thing that came back a little "off" (although not much) in her infectious disease titers was the toxoplasmosis titer. They are continuing to treat with the antibiotics (Doxycycline and Clindamycin) and will redo the toxo titer in about a week.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am sooo glad she is doing better! Give her a big kiss for me.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So glad to see Gracie is doing better! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How is Gracie doing? I hope she is continuing to improve.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear your baby's doing better.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear she is doing better........I hope she is back to her old self in no time!!! Give her a kiss for me!!!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801421


> How is Gracie doing? I hope she is continuing to improve.[/B]


Thanks, Sher. She's doing ok. Right now she's barking at fireworks, so that's a good thing! 

The results of her second toxoplasmosis titer came back on Friday and had decreased by 50%. I'm not sure what, if anything, that means yet, as the results have to be sent to Purdue.

Anyway, she seems to be feeling a lot better. Definately not back to her normal self yet, but much better.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Jul 5 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801509


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801421





> How is Gracie doing? I hope she is continuing to improve.[/B]


Thanks, Sher. She's doing ok. Right now she's barking at fireworks, so that's a good thing! 

The results of her second toxoplasmosis titer came back on Friday and had decreased by 50%. I'm not sure what, if anything, that means yet, as the results have to be sent to Purdue.

Anyway, she seems to be feeling a lot better. Definately not back to her normal self yet, but much better. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So happy to hear that Lori and will keep the prayers going that she gets back to normal very soon. What a sweet girl she is and loved seeing her at the Specialty.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see little Gracie is continuing to improve! Will keep the prayers going until she is 100%!


----------

